# *** My little detailers collection ***



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi, here are some pics of my collection. It grows up for the last 15 months since I´ve got my new car. Special thanks to Ron from Motorgeek, Alex from Elitecarcare and a special friend from germany.












































Two systainers, one with the Rotex125, one full of the different pads.








Some parcels full of MFTs.


----------



## PewteRS (May 28, 2007)

Thats one niiiiiiiiiiiice collection you have there :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice :thumb:

Where did you get that fine megs stand? Run into halfords and steal it? :loL:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice, are those Pinacle buckets?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, these buckets are from Pinnacle (bought from Ron).

Another pics















This tiny little dolly was built of my father in law.


----------



## Bennai (Jul 10, 2007)

that is one cool dolly for pulling your buckets around!! i might have to nip out and make something like that for myself, as its such a pain to carry me buckets around the car!

how much do these large buckets set you back?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

lol lol


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Bennai said:


> how much do these large buckets set you back?


@Bennai: maybe I unterstand you wrong, but for the price of the buckets feel free to look at www.motorgeek.co.uk

The dolly was about 2 pounds.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Smart collection there fella! :thumb:


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Very nice collection.

Mine is gradually building. Have to say it's definitely addictive!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice collection dude, well laid out.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

A fantastic set up there. Very nice mate:thumb: 

So, do you do any cars, like?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot. Yes I like to sit down in my garage and look at the items at all  
Sometimes I detail the cars of my family, friends and so on. But only on some saturdays when I´m home.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very nice collection of goodies :thumb:


----------



## speed (May 27, 2007)

nice selection i would'nt call it little tho


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

What a wicked collection there mate :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Like the collection there mate, and the Megs stands look great!


----------



## nickmason (May 19, 2007)

Superb collection--just love the bucket dolly. Methinks I will get my father-in-law to make me one!!!


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

We have a special relationship, I always clean and wax his car and he helps me getting such helpful things. Its always god to have a good relationship to the f-i-l 

Here are another ones from last year :


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great collection


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice collection!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

wow, awesome collection


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Bulla, man your collection is big wow...very nice :thumb:

I love the bucket system you got, comes in handy if you ask me.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you all. @Nica: nice to see you here on DW.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i want the cardboard megs stand ! he is not denying stealing it from halfords !!?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

@cleancar: I have never stolen in UK


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Super impressive.....do you have enough oil though?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, I got a chance to get the Mobil1 a bit cheaper so made the deal.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent collection! love the dolly for the buckets and the meguiars stand


----------



## Eko (Jul 29, 2007)

Lovely collection, I like the little bucket dolly! nice home-made bit of kit, something I would do is get a length of that foam insulation that goes around water pipes (to stop them freezing in the winter) and pop it around the handle that way, should the worst happen and the trolly free-wheels towards the car, the handle will be nice and padded!


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats a good advice Eko. Special thanks.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Here are some new toys for me 

















And the "new branded" buckets are working well together too


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

nice collection bud


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

My measly collection


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jeez Bulla..........there are some professionals out there who would trade their granny for that 'little' lot:lol:


----------



## Calgarydetail (Aug 27, 2007)

nice collection. I love the megs display stand


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Why is your NXT Glass cleaner blue? Using the bottle for Megs normal glass cleaner?


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

@Gary: I use the prof. Glass cleaner in the empty bottle of NXT.

Here are some new pics from last weekend (my new vitrine) :buffer: :wave:


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Detailing PORN!

Which Z waxes do you have looks like concours and titanium??

Also where are the pics of your cars they must look stunning after a session with that lot :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice collection mate :thumb:


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

am i the only one who think's ive got a problem 

i shouldnt be getting excited over pictures of car cleaning stuff... there's something so very wrong :lol:

that is a lovely collection though, i'd give my left arm to have that sort of collection, there's some value there :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Great collection Thomas...  

Those glass cabinets are cool! :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yes, its the Titanium and Concours. I have tried the Zym** saturday for the first time and I´m deeply impressed. The gloss is just awesome. Pictures will be made next year when the whole car will get zym**ed and the weahter is better than new.

And of course, I love my vitrine and the inputs too


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Stunning.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Few bits more...*

After a few months my little collection has growed up.

Stage 1









Stage 2









Stage 3









It seems to me that I´m and will be a big fan of Swissvax. For me these are the best products I have ever used. So my vitrine comes to a Swissvax vitrine .

Snapshot from all:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Excellent display cabinet - looks very impressive :thumb:


----------



## Autoshine (Mar 26, 2006)

Impressive and a good eye for arranging it all 
It all looks so nice and then the day comes when you break the seals and 1/2 empties never look the same on the shelf!
Anyone know where I can get cabinets like this online?

TIA

Dave


----------



## Slewey (Feb 13, 2008)

Excellent collection and great display!

Don't forget to use them from time to time


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

That is some collection, nice display!


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Love the collection and the way you have 2 Zym stickers in front of your Swissvax collection


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Amazing collection! 

I have a question about your Festo. We use Festo where I work for sanding(grinding) off gel coat and glass fiber. Extremely durable machines. The blue Bosch series are making you laugh compared to these. 
We have one like yours, a RO 150 though, and I'm interested in knowing more about their performance when you are using them as polishers. So, if you could write a little about Your experience with it. Also some lines about what 'not-to-do' I would appreciate it very much.


Best regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Excellent collection, I like the bucket trolley too :thumb:


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

very cool collection!

I really want to know where you got that glass cabinet from!


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

chunky206 said:


> very cool collection!
> 
> I really want to know where you got that glass cabinet from!


Thank you all.
It was a difficult search, but google was my friend to finally find this nice glas cabinet.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

rough idea on price?

Following a google search is appears I would be looking at around £400-£500?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

chunky206 said:


> rough idea on price?
> 
> Following a google search is appears I would be looking at around £400-£500?


i would say 750-1100


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Only for the glas cabinet? You are kidding me...it was about only 90 pounds, 120 Euros.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

am talking about the whole collection :lol:


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> am talking about the whole collection :lol:


:lol:

Yeah I know the whole collection is probably well over 1k but I meant the Glass cabinet!

Have you got a link please bulla? I REALLY want one, or even maybe 2 with hte order I have planned when I get back from holiday!!


----------

